# does anyone run a M&W round baler and can you tell me what you think?



## WJSzoke

i am looking at a M&W and don't know how the work we always ran and old JD 510 and hated it. I am looking at a M&W thats 4 years old its a 4x4 baler. If any can give me background on it i would be thankfull. We do about 250 acres a year.
thanks Bill


----------



## Hay DR

WJSzoke said:


> i am looking at a M&W and don't know how the work we always ran and old JD 510 and hated it. I am looking at a M&W thats 4 years old its a 4x4 baler. If any can give me background on it i would be thankfull. We do about 250 acres a year.
> thanks Bill


 A M&W compared to a JD510 is like night and day. A JD510 is a closed throat baler and the M&W is open throat. You will think that you died and went to heaven baling with the 4x4 M&W. The M&W baler is a soft-core, fixed chamber baler. The soft-core balers are a very small segment of the USA market usually best used for haylage.


----------



## WJSzoke

soft core? and i was told it has to be a full bale can wrap a small bale? is that true?


----------



## Hay DR

WJSzoke said:


> soft core? and i was told it has to be a full bale can wrap a small bale? is that true?


Yes you have to bale a full bale but you would bale a full bale with a small baler.


----------



## WJSzoke

Thanks ! i more question what is a soft core ?


----------



## kyfred

We have a M&W roll baler and like it Ours is almost 20 yrs old and have not had any problem with it. Model no.M&W4590 it makes a 4ft wide and 5ft in diameter roll. It will string tie and will wrap the roll with black plastic also instead of twine depending on how you want to tie the roll either plastic wrap or twine. A kid can make a picture perfect roll with it. It is very easy to operate. It is fixed chamber and the center of the rolls are somewhat soft and about the last foot of the outside wraps are hard as a rock if you put enough hay in the baler before you wrap or tie. Ours uses a self sealing plastic that is sticky on oneside so when you finish wrapping a roll you don't have to go back and glue or tape to hold the plastic on. It does not like damp hay. Slip clutch will chatter but for dry hay it does real good.You can use a low horsepower tractor to operate roler 40 to 50 hp range.supposed to be able to use netwrap on it also but I never have.


----------



## WJSzoke

i've never seen that plastic where do you get it?


----------



## cmsc

we had a mw baler made a 4 x5 bale it was nice and easy to run all it had for a monitor was 2 lights left and right latch that told you when the bale was full and a twine start button. it makes a soft core bale and the outsides are hard how ever if your going to store your hay inside it is a good baler. But if your going to store your hay poutside i would not get a m&w because it seems like the bales out of a mw do not shed the water like a bale out of a belt baler does. we bought a NH688 becasue we kept taking the u joints out of the driveline and the 688 made a much denser bale and did a better job then the mw did. then we went to a NH BB940A and would not ever go back to a round baler now


----------



## kyfred

The M&W dealer Andersons Equipment at Falmouth KY is the only one that I have seen have the self sealing plastic for the M&W roll baler. I think it is a special order item.. I think he did something to the baler so it would use this type plastic.There were several roll balers that he sold in this area that would use the self sealing plastic but the dealer to the east of us sold the same roll balers that used plastic wrap that you had to tape or glue the end of the wrap so it would not come loose.


----------



## mccutchan

kyfred said:


> The M&W dealer Andersons Equipment at Falmouth KY is the only one that I have seen have the self sealing plastic for the M&W roll baler. I think it is a special order item.. I think he did something to the baler so it would use this type plastic.There were several roll balers that he sold in this area that would use the self sealing plastic but the dealer to the east of us sold the same roll balers that used plastic wrap that you had to tape or glue the end of the wrap so it would not come loose.


I would sure like as much information as possible off of the label of this plastic.
[email protected]


----------



## DAH

cmsc said:


> we had a mw baler made a 4 x5 bale it was nice and easy to run all it had for a monitor was 2 lights left and right latch that told you when the bale was full and a twine start button. it makes a soft core bale and the outsides are hard how ever if your going to store your hay inside it is a good baler. But if your going to store your hay poutside i would not get a m&w because it seems like the bales out of a mw do not shed the water like a bale out of a belt baler does. we bought a NH688 becasue we kept taking the u joints out of the driveline and the 688 made a much denser bale and did a better job then the mw did. then we went to a NH BB940A and would not ever go back to a round baler now


I recently got a M&W 1800 and it has the same monitor you are talking about, It also has two line feeds. I was wondering how you tie the bale. Do you turn the on/off switch on and when you feed enough line for the bale to start picking it up will the line start to feed? Also, do you have to have a full bale to tie?

Thanks


----------

